
A 3-Year-Old, $50k Bitcoin Puzzle Solved - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzpqzz/heres-the-solution-to-the-3-year-old-dollar50000-bitcoin-puzzle
======
everdev
With price fluctuations maybe we should start saying: "5BTC puzzle solved"

~~~
smaps
Agreed, because it's only a $36,000 Bitcoin puzzle as of right now.

------
glastra
Damn, I remember spending 3 or 4 hours on this some months ago. Apparently I
had everything that was needed to get the key, except considering the width a
variable...

Upon closer inspection of the painting, I am still unable to decide whether
some of the flames are actually wide or narrow.

------
chatmasta
Nice story. I was expecting some sort of steganography in the actual bits of
the image. Really cool how the author was able to encode binary in the actual
content of the painting rather than the pixels themselves.

------
gmemstr
This story reminds me a bit of Ready Player One, but on a much smaller scale.

------
UncleEntity
I worked on this thing for about a month around Christmas time and apparently
was sort of on the right track -- missed the width bit it seems.

Kind of figured the key was a literal key and could throw enough python at it
to get somewhere but unfortunately not the right somewhere.

------
daredevil_kohai
It's really good to see when someone say something like "told me in telegram
chat". Looks like telegram is getting acceptance in spite of all those blames
it is getting

------
realPubkey
Or did the creator used his secret backup of the private-key to cash out?

~~~
Lev1a
>[...] the creator used _his_ [...]

>The puzzle centered on a painting created by @coin_artist

>When @coin_artist saw [...], _she_ knew the puzzle had finally been
solved—almost three years after _she_ created it.

Just saying.

